# Hydrocotyle sp.



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Last week I found some Hydrocotyle sp. on a pond margin (emersed) and I took some home. I let it float in my six and ten gallon tanks...so far the runners are deteriorating and putting out new leaves at the nodes. Does hydrocotyle go through the same emersed/ submersed conversion stage as stem plants (shedding leaves, stalk deteriorating, etc)? I've never kept this plant, its growing habit and its physiology are new to me although proper research has taken care of that.

I want to grow it as a carpet plant, will this plant do? My water temp is around 78-80°F, 2 Hagen Aquaglos 2.8wpg...weekly water changes and iron dosing, DIY CO2...my other plants seems to do just fine, they pearl after a couple of hours into the photoperiod. 

I have attached some pictures for proper identification. I believe it's verticillata...correct me if I'm wrong. The adult leaves are approximately 1.5" across. 

Thanks.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

Your id looks accurate. It will be tough to make it a carpet plant in tanks that small. It is likely to grow long stems in order to get its leaves above and on top of the water. Look at how long the stalks are now and imagine them straightening out and reaching for your lights. I found some of these in FLA and they grew right to the top of a 20 inch depth tank. They would grow great in a paludarium. There are other hydrocotyle varieties better suited for your conditions. Perhaps others have had different experiences then mine and found a way to tame this plant into a carpet.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks marrow...I was wondering about that too. I've seen pictures with this plant growing out of tanks and some with this same plant as a carpet...not sure if people misidentified their plants saying it is verticillata or whether they grow differently in different conditions. I guess I'll have to find out.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

I would love to see the pics of them growing like carpet. I couldnt manage it. The hydrocotyle sibthorpeides which I am sure is misspelled, I have grown as carpet. Well I looked it up on the plant finder and it appears that with enough light it will stay lower. Mine had leaves that were easily 3 inches across, the one in the pics appears to have smaller leaves. We;; let us know how it works for you.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

marrow said:


> Your id looks accurate. It will be tough to make it a carpet plant in tanks that small. It is likely to grow long stems in order to get its leaves above and on top of the water. Look at how long the stalks are now and imagine them straightening out and reaching for your lights. I found some of these in FLA and they grew right to the top of a 20 inch depth tank. They would grow great in a paludarium. There are other hydrocotyle varieties better suited for your conditions. Perhaps others have had different experiences then mine and found a way to tame this plant into a carpet.


Emersed are hard tell which one is which as I have it in my tank under water and they are very short but above they are much taller.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

They can grow carpet like no problem.


----------

